# Stall Painted steel, galvinized steel, or aluminum



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm the project guy on building a horse barn. I have an "upscale" property and want to do the "upscale" barn. However, I am a DIY guy because I like working with my hands.

I think the black painted steel on the stalls looks really "rich", coupled with a cherry stain and a high gloss polyurethane on the non-horse exposed wood! Steel is also the "srongest" material, however I am concerned about eventual paint chipping and rust. I could always go back and spot paint, but more than likely I would let this go till the property was up for estate sale and I was dead!

Galvinized steel "resists" rust, yet in other applications outside of horse facilities I remember seeing rust at the joints (probably the weld wasn't rust resistant), plus also on farm equipment I've seen rust on galvanized sheet metal.
Plus I've heard of toxicity issues withn galvanized steel.

Aluminum is more money, yet is the weakest material.


In summary: how durable is painted steel in horse stalls? If not that what do you have, and how do you like it?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have stalls from this company, Horse Stalls - Equine Stall Systems - Stable Equipment, Supplies

I love them, they have a good sales dept and I custom made two stalls, one extra tall, and drop down and windows extra wide for the clyde, and two stall doors with drop downs in the middle of the doors, for the ponies.


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Thanks for your regular in-put Taffy!*

I have seen the website previous to you mentioning it, and was a considering a call to them! 

I am assuming you have the "painted" hardware". How is it holding up?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The paint is holding up very well. I would suggest a fly control system to help keep them clean though. I clean them twice yearly. I got the kind that are the self contained panels. I have already removed a stall front to get a downed horse out and up.


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Thanks again Tiffany!*

Your kindness and helpful spirit is exceeded only by your good looks and intellegence! Bless you child!


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi there I work in the metal working field and have found that although aluminum might be more expensive it still looks as good painted in my opinion and it doesn't rust. Also I have never had any trouble with a horse trying to tear down their dividers, and by the looks of your barn (which is absolutely beautiful if I may add) it doesn't look like you will have any problems with a horse breaking down those stalls. Best of luck you.


----------

